# Question about using plastisol heat transfers vs. inkjet images



## 93403 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been screen printing for awhile but haven't done shirts with different last names on the back. Recently I have thought this was something I should start getting into (after losing 2 jobs cause I couldn't). I was thinking that a heat transfer press might be a good solution but wasn't sure about a few things so any help would be greatly appreciated. I have no experience with heat transfers...

Since I could make my own plastisol transfers, would this be a good way to go? 
Is there a big difference between the plastisol images and those done with an inkjet printer? 
From what I've read, with the inkjet paper, you have to trim around the image so the paper doesn't show - do you have to do the same with plastisol images?
How does the durability of plastisol compair to inkjet images?

I'm not sure if using heat transfers is the right solution so I am open to other suggestions as well.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Most transfer papers will not be durable enough.
Have you considered Cad-Printz 
CAD-PRINTZ ™ Full Color Digital Transfer | Stahls' ID


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

> Since I could make my own plastisol transfers, would this be a good way to go?


It would be if every shirt had the same thing on it but if you have to put something different on each shirt this can get costly with screen printing.



> Is there a big difference between the plastisol images and those done with an inkjet printer?


 No comparison plastisol is much better than inkjet transfers 



> From what I've read, with the inkjet paper, you have to trim around the image so the paper doesn't show - do you have to do the same with plastisol images?
> How does the durability of plastisol compair to inkjet images?


If you are a screen printer then you no the process is the same except instead of printing on a garment, you are printing on a piece of paper. When you heat press the screen printed image onto a garment only the ink will transfer so there is no cutting or trimming involved. Now this is the problem that I think you may run into. For example lets say you have an order for12 shirts, and have to print 12 different names on the the back of each one. I feel that plastisol will not be the cheapest way to fill this order. You will have to set up a screen for each name. You could gang a few names on one screen but you will sill have to set up more than one screen so think of the material & clean up after printing each name plus the cost of each screen for a small job like this. Inkjet papers like Jpss only works on light colored shirts which is limiting, and there are transfer papers for darks that can work but I happen to like the screen printing method over either of them. 
What you can try if you have access to a cutter is heat press vinyl. I had a church group that came to me and wanted 16 screen printed shirts (Black shirt with white writing). I gave them the price but when they delivered the shirts I realized that the front for each shirt was the same but each shirt had a different bible verse on the back. After discussing the changes and cost involved, I did the job with white heat press vinyl. It was cost effective in this case and I made money and they loved the shirts. Now as a screen printer think of how this would have gone if you would have did a job like that with screen print.

Just something to think about. But If you want to be able to place different names on the back of shirts, I think heat press vinyl is a viable option.

Katrina


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

it woould be a good idea to invest in a vinyl cutter. but you'd also need a computer system to output to it. this would be the cheapest way to do small orders with good quality.


----------

